# hacer funcionar una luz de emergencia



## Alterack (Abr 10, 2007)

Estimados Señores:

He leído muchos temas de este foro y me asombra lo ignorante y desafortunado que soy; desafortunado en el sentido de querer entender algunas cosas y no poder por falta de conocimiento en la materia.

He dudado en realizar esta consulta por lo básica y que puede resultar, sin embargo me animo al pensar que este foro no solo fue creado para los que saben; sino que también para los que quieren compartir y esta es finalmente la verdadera sabiduría.

Luego de aburrirlos un poco, les comento mi consulta:

Necesito hacer funcionar una luz de emergencia (9 watt el tubo; 6V 4 amp la batería)
La dificultad:
1:- Necesito que la batería se carge con un panel solar durante el día.
2.- Necesito que se active la luz con una célula LDR al caer la noche.
3.- Necesito que sea autonoma.
4.- Necesito que funcione,
5.- Necesito de vuestra ayuda...

Desde ya... muchas gracias!![/b]


----------



## capitanp (Abr 10, 2007)

como para empezar

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/luznegra/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/intcrep2/index.htm


saludos


----------



## Alterack (Abr 10, 2007)

gracias pero no entiendo nada!!! (que infeliz soy)


----------



## capitanp (Abr 10, 2007)

Para gente como vos 

LAMPARA FAROL LUZ SOLAR JARDIN



> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-26408905-lampara-farol-luz-solar-jardin-ahorre-energia-promo-navidad-_JM_


----------



## Alterack (Abr 11, 2007)

Gente como vos??

La idea es la misma, claro. La diferencia:
» tubo 9W no Leds.
» Batería 6V y 4amp y no pilas AAA recargables.

Al parecer el problema es la potencia, no crees?


----------



## fran_14 (Oct 13, 2007)

hola me llamo franco soy estudiante y me encargaron q haga un circuito de luz de emergencia con un tubo fluorescente
por favor si alguien me ayuda a acoplar un tubo a este circuito
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luz-emergencia.htm

o si alguien ya tiene un diagrama?
se los agredecia mucho

desde ya muchas grx
franco


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

En este mismo post tienes todo lo que necesitas

Cargador, alimentacion para un tubo fluorecente y sistema de encendido para cuando se corta la energia.


----------



## fran_14 (May 8, 2008)

si eso lo se pero necesito un desarrollo mas preciso de como funciona!q hace cada componente en determinado tiempo!por ejeplo cuando conduce y asi!
porq escontre el mismo circuit explicado y se contradicen las explicaciones de funcionamiento asique no se como guiarme!
gracias


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2008)

Los circuitos no tienen mucha ciencia:

Automático:


> El LDR es un componente que varía su resistencia en función a la luz que lo ilumina. De esta forma, cuanto mas oscuro esta mayor resistencia presenta, haciendo que la base del transistor se polarice de distinta manera de día que de noche. Esto hace que, cuando cae la noche, la LDR aumenta su resistencia, quedando el transistor polarizado y conduciendo. Este acciona el LED y a su vez polariza el 2do. transistor el cual acciona el relé, encendiendo las luces del auto. Por tanto, los puntos A y B se cierran cuando cae la noche y se abren cuando sale el sol. El circuito se lo puede armar en un impreso universal de islas, aunque hay que tomar como precaución bañarlo de plástico fundido para absorber las vibraciones del auto.



Esta es la explicación copiada de pablin, es correcta, asi que no hay mucho que hablar.

Elevador:





> Los 12V del auto ingresan pasando por un diodo protector que impide el funcionamiento al invertir accidentalmente la polaridad. El integrado se encarga de oscilar a la frecuencia adecuada (aprox. 50 Hz) para excitar el transformador por medio del transistor FET. El transformador convierte la onda cuadrada inyectada en una de mayor magnitud en su bobinado de 220V. Este circuito funciona mucho mejor con un transformador de 10V en vez de 9V aunque este es muy difícil de conseguir.



Esta explicación también es copiada de pablin y tambien es correcta

Si quieres saber que hace cada componente utiliza el google


----------



## fran_14 (May 11, 2008)

grx pero esa explcacion no corresponde al circuito de luz de emergencia!
por favor si alguien es tan amable comoo este muchacho que me ha ayudado!
muchas gracias
franco


----------



## elaficionado (May 11, 2008)

Hola fran_14.
 Los contactos del relay conectan el circuito del fluorecente con la batería.
chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2008)

yo..........lo lamento si soy desagradable.

pero una explicacion tecnica es para que la reciba alguien que sabe de dicha tecnica.
vos queres una explicacion tecnica y una pastilita para "saltearte" unos años de estudio........y aun no se invento.

si queres un BUEN CIRCUITO , te compras una luz de emergencia autonoma , muy baratas estan y desculas el circuito (mejor circuito IMPOSIBLE) .

si no sabes........volvemos a la pastillita para saltearte la educacion tecnica.

no es mala voluntad, es asi.........yo creo que por mas que un medico le explique a un ingeniero electronico todo un proceso de una operacion de xxx parte del organismo dicho ingeniero quedara asi:
 

o asi:



por que no es su tema.


----------



## fran_14 (May 19, 2008)

amigo no te lo tomes a mal...
estoy estudiando en una escuela tecnica estoy en 2do polimodal
y no se mucho todavia
tengo una profesora de una materia q esta re chapita se ha peleado con todos los profesores por esto mismo ellos dicen q no puede decir de presentar y explicar un circuito si todavia no conocemos sobre algunos componentes
asique bueno por eso mismo pido explicacion
gracias a aquellos que lo hicieron
se los agradezco totalmente
franco


----------



## FORRITO (May 19, 2008)

fran_14 dijo:
			
		

> amigo no te lo tomes a mal...
> estoy estudiando en una escuela tecnica estoy en 2do polimodal
> y no se mucho todavia
> tengo una profesora de una materia q esta re chapita se ha peleado con todos los profesores por esto mismo ellos dicen q no puede decir de presentar y explicar un circuito si todavia no conocemos sobre algunos componentes
> ...



Esta bien para eso esta internet no? como dijo Dano (uno de los moderadores,para q los vallas conociendo )Busca los componentes en internet y ahi vas a encontrar su funcionamiento y despues lo aplicas al circuito no hace mucho conocimiento sino ganas! nadie nace sabiendo


Y con respecto al proyecto de hacer una luz que se alimente de una bateria con un panel solar y se preda por la noche con una fotocelula no se si va a ser una luz de emergencia o si?
Si es eso lo que queres invetigo un poco y vemos que encontramos dale?


----------



## santiago (May 20, 2008)

en resumen a todo lo hablado
primero: tenes que armar el sistema para alimentar el florescente desde 12 volts
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor12v/index.htm

segundo: el sistema para cargar la bateria (la mejor opcion es una de moto o ups que son casi lo mismo)

tercero: si queres que prenda automaticamente de noche usas un ldr (en el foro hay 10914823091 de circuitos adaptables despues busco alguno y te lo paso)

tercero bis (jeje ya parece la constituciòn) si queres tenerlo conectado a la red electrica y que prenda con el corte de luz podes usar un simple rele inversor

saludos 
estamos en contacto


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 20, 2008)

hola... yo quiero hacer ese circuito que propone elaficionado pero me gustaria agregarle un voltimetro a modo de indicador analogo de la carga de la bateria... alguien puede decirme donde debo conectarlo? claramente un voltimetro de 12 volts.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 20, 2008)

Hola.
En paralelo con la batería.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 20, 2008)

eso habia pensado pero estas seguro de que me ira marcando la carga de la bateria mientras esta presente la tension 220v de la red? 
porque asi a simple vista a mi parecer creo que solo marcara 12 volts siempre... 
nose si estoy mal ?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 20, 2008)

Hola.
Puedes usar un amperímetro, en serie con la batería..
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2008)

alguno de ustedes usa transistores si pueden usar un CI ?

o usan 10 cis si pueden usar un micro ?

yo me puse en casa 1 luz de emergencia autonoma (por 60$ tengo central + bateria + luz ), le saque los cables directo de la bateria y alimente 5 de esos cositos que usan 3 o 5 leds y se pegan en la pared (antes los abri y modifique, ya que funcionan con 4,5v y la luz de emergencia con 6v ).

el touch in ligt (o algo asi) consume 10 veces menos que el tubo de la luz deemergencia, y da buena luz y sale 4$.

saludos


----------



## profesor_aqp (Jul 26, 2008)

Amigo Franco, éstas notas te puede aclarar muchas dudas...  y recuerda  que la práctica es tu mejor guía... adelante.

Para  elaficionado, reiteradas las gracias por tu colaboración en otro foro. Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola profesor_aqp.
He visto el curso que has puesto, mira esta página, es muy didáctica: http://www.technologystudent.com/elec1/elecex.htm
(Está en Inglés, espero que eso no sea un problema)
Tiene gráficos animados, que hará más fácil (o entretenido) al alumno  entender las lecciones.
Espero que te sirva.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## profesor_aqp (Jul 26, 2008)

Gracias, muy buen aporte.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 27, 2008)

que LINDA pagina el aficionado , gracias .


----------



## marco one (Oct 28, 2009)

hi 
 en este foro me an resuelto  algunos problemas con algunos circuitos y se los agradesco, pero al ir haciendo circuitos es donde van surgiendo problemas porque me falta mas conocimiento de la materia. 
y no se si me puedan ayudar  con un circuito que hice :
inverti  el funcionamiento  de un LDR que esta armado de esta manera:

1 resistencia de 10k  a +6vcd  la otra punta de la resistencia a el colector de un transistor C547B  el emisor  a tierra(masa) 
1K  a -6vcd (masa)  la otra punta de la resistencia a la base del transistor C547B 
la fotoresistencia(LDR)  la conecte  alos +6Vcd y la otra patita de la fotoresistencia la conecte  ala base del transistor C547B  
despues conecte  un led del colector  ala tierra (masa)    y si me dio la funcion inversa  de la fotoresistencia   con luz  menor voltaje  y sin luz mayor voltaje asi es que el led prende   cuando se anochece , pero  ahora mi problema es que en lugar de  conectar un led    quiero controlar un relevador de 6vcd  con esta funcion pero no me hace el cambio  en el relevador  que sucede ?
si  saben  como resolver mi problemna se los agradeceria mucho .


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2009)

marco one dijo:


> hi
> en este foro me an resuelto  algunos problemas .......


Un circuito, esquema, dibujito, Etc.


----------



## lutiky (Dic 3, 2009)

hola queria preguntarles se opuede cambiar el transformador de este circuito mencionado en este foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luz-emergencia.htm ya que tengo un trasformador 220/12v/5amp cambio los diodos rectificadores por unos de 5 amp y el capacitor tambien pero nose por cual tengo esa duda nada mas gracias


----------



## hugoboss (Sep 5, 2010)

buenas noches!

he simulado el circuito que pongo a continuación, pero no funciona, he usado proteus, 
la duda es en el scr, puse un generico porque no encontre el modelo indicado, solo quisiera saber si el circuito  esta bien o tiene alguna falla 

gracias


----------



## Meta (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola:

¿No será mejor pedirle a un amigo una luz de emergencia para desmontar y copiar el circuito?







Hay luz de emergencia a base de Led y dura mucho más tiempo.













Saludo.


----------

